
NS5, Free Phone From Google - cleverjake
http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2014/03/ns5-free-phone-from-google.html
======
bsimpson
I still can't believe Google lets other people register google(.*) blogspot
subdomains.

------
shahzad_76
This is an April Fool's joke:

"You'll also hear some relevant audio ads when calling companies or when you
play your music."

Juuuust nonsensical enough. Targeting making "Happy Birthday" calls would be a
great demographic though.

------
choult
This is a depressingly realistic vision of the future of mobile phones...

------
kzahel
Definitely a joke.

------
aaronpk
Not sure if real or april fool's joke...

~~~
fredgrott
its April Fools early by one day

